# How do you guyz control your home haunt??



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

As for controlling my haunt I have been wanting to do this for the last couple of years but am not sure where to start all the X10/VSA/MIDI/DMX and all that stuff has me scratching my head lol... I just want something that is cheap but reliable and somewhat easy to work or figure out....Don't get me wrong I would love to build something very elaborate but lack the Computer skillz to make it all work...All I want to do really is control some of my props and maby a little lighting I have already built the 1st 2 parts of the sound system for my haunt I will be posting some more pics later today and I really only want a way to control 10/15 props from 1 central location, from a switch pad or Comp. whatever I just don't know where to start???? Now I have been searching the net high and low and have found tons of info but I was wonder what the majority out here was using??? Also cost I am able to get many components at great prices but would like to go the cheapest root possible with the best result, I also would like to be able to add to the system as time goes on...I really like the look and set up of Jeff's MIDI Show controller from Haunted yard DOT.com but really am lost on where to start....
Then I see all you guyz talking about VSA now this really gets me lost lol, I would really love to start trying some of this stuff but dont have a clue where to start or spend my $$$$.
Another thing is prop1/prop2 controllers. I under stand what they are used for and I kind of get how they work but how??? or what do you else do U need with the controllers do you us VSA with is???

Man I have so many questions on this I have been reading everything I can find on the subjects but that might be part the problem I am starting to confuse myself lol...

All I really wan is some good input from people who use controllers to power their haunts and I want the best and easiest way to go about it...I already am in the works of building a 3 part sound stage for the haunt and am almost finished I have also just got the X10 4 camera set-up that runs of the comp. and records on command...I am able to get my hands on most of the equipment you guys talk about but need to be pointed in the right direction...any help on this would be greatly appreciated thankz in advance....


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

Mine is sort of on a prop-by-prop basis. For bigger, more complex props I use a PLC. I used to work with a PLC supplier and I am comfortable with them, so that's what I started out with and like to use. That is eaither set to run on a cycle, or run off a break-beam sensor trigger, depending on the prop.

I also use the X10-style wireless controllers to trigger solenoids and such manually, for props that either may be too scary for already freaked-out TOTs, or ones I want to be able to control to get the "tough" kids who don't expect it, because it isn't constantly going off.

This year, I'm propbably going to incorporate a Prop-1 into something...not sure what, yet.


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

scary guys has a new video out on the subject. Just ordered one...


----------



## Mazz (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey TS,do you have a link for the video?


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey NT, I use a Allen Bradly 5/04 industrial control computer for total haunt control, along with Prop 1, VSA with a 32ssc for servo and TTL control, a computer for the sound EFXs, Allen Bradly pico controllers, and a Allen Bradly panelview 550 touchscreen HMI for maintenance and manual control of all props and effects, all tied in to the 5/04. Now if you want to use industrial control for your haunt, you can find allot of different types for sale on E-Bay, and if you want to know more about industrial control I'll be glad to help just ask.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

hey Deat Master I would love to here more about this and is this an already built system? just buy then start playing around? lol you got me interested


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

http://www.scaryguys.com/mayupdate.html


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Well NT its not that simple, right now I'm using 4 sub controllers (3 picos and 1 prop 1), and 2 computers, one for sound EFXs, and one to run VSA and more sound, and the A/B 550 for Human Machine Interface, all tied into the main controller (the 5/04), what you need to decide is what you want to control, and what type of sensors or switch's you are going to use for input, you get the type of output and input modules you need and add them to a rack and controller then you need to program the controllers, its not simple, but it can do a lot, and its the best I think for total haunt control and its very expandable. Now a note on this thread I work with this stuff just about every day in my job, so whats EZ for me may be someones else's nightmare, I guess I'm trying to say its more pro then beginner, they use these type of controllers at the big parks (Disney/Universal), but don't let that scare you from trying. Like I stated earlier you can get this stuff on E-Bay cheap.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Dame that all sounds so cool!!!! But you got me totally lost...lol lol....no but really this is cool and I am going to see what I can find on e-bay what should I type in as key words for my search? man this stuff is cray but so freaking cool.....


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Try 1746 as a key word and you should get a lot of hits, Question, how many props, lights, or events are you trying to control? what are the voltages of the outputs, how about sensors what are the voltages on those? knowing these things you will be able to pick out the cards you need, that is if this is the type of control system you want for your haunt.


----------

